# Perth/Brockville/Smith Falls/Kemptville/Ottawa Area (LAWS)



## nes (Feb 12, 2009)

Anyone in the Ottawa Area please tell everyone you know who loves cat. Laws is at double-capacity and has dropped their cat adoption price to $35 until the end of June. They are located in Smiths Falls, it's not a long drive. 

That includes current vaccinations, spay/neuter, deworming, microchip, 6 week shelter care insurance, 4 lb bag of Science Diet and a cardboard cat carrier.
(So for the price of that bag of cat food you can add a new addition to your family).

We adopted from them last year, our kitten came home in wonderful condition, I found the shelter to be clean and the animals well cared for. 

Please, please consider adopting
http://www.lanarkanimals.ca/cats1.asp?page=9

They also offer spay/neuter assistance to low-income families. 

(Please note, I'm just a local resident and have no ties to LAWS).


----------

